# Trolling With Lead Core Line On Pymatuning ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I am going to try trolling this year for the first time,I have never trolled before for Walleyes on Pymatuning Lake ( And I have lived next to it all my life ..LOL) , I have purchased two Lead Core set up's from Lenny at Duck And Drake In Andover , That is all he uses when he goes out , I have picked up some Hot and Tots and , Not sure If I got the right colors or not , can any one recommend any good Hot and Tot colors for Pyma ?? or any other lures that would work good for Pyma , Does anyone on this site Troll Pyma with Lead Core set ups ? If so could I hook up with someone from here to help me learn the ropes about trolling Lead Core line , I have a 16' Smoker Craft ready to go we could use my boat if you want ....Thanks for any help 
Signed 
Clueless In Andover about Trolling ....LOL!!!

In exchange I would be willing to teach someone how to tie some fly patterns that have worked good for me or help with Steelhead fishing


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never fished Pymy but would be glad to go out with you and help you learn the leadcore basics. Hope you purchased the 18# test leadcore as it contains the same amount of lead as the higher test line and will troll deeper as it has a smaller diameter.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

hot-n-tot colors i used when i fished there were gold black back, and chart. never did the leadcore thing. mostly fished the north end and did not need to go deeper than a hot-n-tot will go with mono.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The best person to answer your questions is Lenny himself. Sounds like you spent enough dough in his shop to earn a guided trip. What exactly did he sell you, if you don't mind me asking?

I'm 47 and have fished Pymatuning since I was a baby. Trust me, the whole lead core thing has become way too over-hyped. I like Lenny and spend a lot of time BS'ing with him over coffee when I'm up there and he certainly has perfected his trolling techniques but this lake gives up plenty of walleyes to traditional riggin' & jiggin' if your head is into structure fishing. 

My fav hot-n-tot colors on Pymy have been gold/black, firetiger, watermelon and fluorescent patterns (not solid).


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Check out the link below. It points to part 1 of a three part discussion on lead core. From the basics to more advanced details.

http://www.thenextbite.com/site/article.cfm?owner=F5B611D6-4BDB-4556-81141F2CC2091F66


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I got to get some for COLD water trollin. I guess as the water turns cold the fish prefer the slight wobble over say a tot. The lead takes some of that out. When fish move you do to and its tough with mono or braid.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The advantage leadcore provides is precise depth control and repeatability.
Lweis and I have used it on Mosquito in water as shallow as 12 feet and amongst the stumps. We also used it in deep water areas very effectively and caught fish while others did not. Precise depth control is not always required but it can make the difference between a great day and a good day.

I have also used leadcore on Erie as well as Piedmont and Chataqua(?)
with excellent results. Don't see why it couldn't be an effective method on Pymatuning.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't get me wrong -- I've had some great days on Pymy with lead core. My son's biggest inland walleye (25") came on lead core and a 'tot in the south end 3 yrs ago. Lead core allows you to minimize the amount of line out which translates into more precise contour trolling and "stump bumping" in the case of Pymatuning's famous stump fields. I just hate to see newcomers get seduced by all the photos of "Lead Core Lenny" over at the Duck N Drake and think the only way to go is with lead core. Yes, it works for Lenny because that's all he does.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

larryfish said:


> Check out the link below. It points to part 1 of a three part discussion on lead core. From the basics to more advanced details.
> 
> http://www.thenextbite.com/site/article.cfm?owner=F5B611D6-4BDB-4556-81141F2CC2091F66


thanks for the link !!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> I have never fished Pymy but would be glad to go out with you and help you learn the leadcore basics. Hope you purchased the 18# test leadcore as it contains the same amount of lead as the higher test line and will troll deeper as it has a smaller diameter.


Shortdrift 
I do have the 18 # lead core line , and I will have to take you out on Pyma this spring and we will chase those Walleyes around , thanks again Shortdrift 
talk to you soon 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I attach around 25 feet of 12# fluro leader to the core using a four to five turn uni knot and the fishermans glue. Strip the lead out of the core so you can really cinch down on the uni. Only the fluro gets the uni. I have never had a problem with this method. You want to have a few turns of fluro on the reel spool when you get the fish alongside the boat just to be safe and have the joint knot on the reel spool.
Hope to get out with you again for steel but I have to get ready for the Reelfoot trip and two tooth crowns over the next two weeks.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

fish on,im going to try the same thing this year on pymi.what i have learned is 18# lead core(strip the plastic back cut the lead,tie on the mono.)10-20 ft of mono.hot and tots and wally divers in silver black,gold and black,chartreuse(sp) and orange.im not sure now but snugg harbor used to have okuma line counter reel/trolling rod combos for 49 dollars.i hope they still have them,pretty inexspensive to get started with.planning on drifting with leechs and crawlers in morning and switching to lead core later in the day.usaully fish the south end close to pa.the orchard i think its called?
with this warm weather comeing next week,i might head out and do some wadeing from fishermans point.ill let you know when im comeing that way,maybe you can meet me there.is d&d open now?

later,matt


----------

